# أرخص طريقه وأسلها لتصنيع ريش تربينه



## honey007 (13 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
أنا فى البكالوريوس ميكانيكا باور وكنت عاوز أستفسر من حضراتكم عن أرخص وأسهل حل لتصنيع ريش تربينه مائيه pelton wheel
الماده مش مهمه يعنى ممكن بلاستيك او الومنيوم او حتى خشب المهم تطلع نفس المطلوب
شكل الريشه بتاعه التربينه كما فى الرابط
https://www.google.com.eg/search?hl...Q&biw=1366&bih=638&sei=xg8cUbbhJIv4sgbhy4HICQ

لو سمحتوا محتاج الطريقه وفين ممكن اعملها انا محتاج حوالى 18 : 22 ريشه علشان مشروع التخرج

وشكرا لكم


----------



## mechanic power (15 فبراير 2013)

لله


----------



## أحمد رأفت (16 فبراير 2013)

السباكة هاتعمل الأول نموذج خشب وتعدل فيه بسهوله بس ياريت يكون عن طريق فنى نجارة ثم عملية السباكة وأخيرآ التشغيل ام يدويآ بمهارة عامل او عن طريق مكنة c.n.c


----------



## honey007 (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا للعضو *أحمد رأفت* ولجميع اللى ردوا
انا عندى استفسارات
هل هناك نجارين متخصصين فى صناعه النماذج أم أى نجار ينفع
هل ممكن أحد يساعدنى فى تصميم النموذج لو أديته الرسم والأبعاد لانى نسيت تصميم السباكه ومش فاكر اسيب سماحات قد ايه علشان التشغيل لانى درستها أول سنه فقط ومش تخصصى 
هل التشغيل سيعطينى المطلوب أقصد من حيث النعومه والإلتواءات وأنصاف الدوائر كما فى الصور


----------



## أحمد رأفت (22 مارس 2013)

هو ازميلى فى مشروع التخرج كانوا بيعملوها فى ورش النجارة بالكلية وبيشغلوها بردة جو الكلية فى بنها


----------

